# MF 35 transmission problems



## john14800 (Jun 14, 2011)

Grettings folks, am new to the forum. I've had a MF35 for about 25 years now,and had very little trouble with it. Today when I shifted into reverse, the linkage jammed and I can't move the stick. Any body have any ideas?


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi
Take the transmission oil filler plug out thats the big plug next to the gearstick ,remove it and you will see the selector forks inside get a big screwdriver and lever the selector back or forward and it will jump out ,do this on flat ground where there is no load on the transmission ,you may have to get someone to rock the tractor back and forth to free up the transmission, and your away .
Happy days 
regards 
Hutch.


----------



## john14800 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Hutch, I did manage to free up the transmission by doing pretty much what you said. I got the tip from another fellow who was experienced with these old tractors. It's funny, I called several M/F dealers in the area and they all said they'd have to tear the transmission apart to fix it.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi John 
I wouldn,t trust these young folks ,only joking 
Have a good day .
Hutch.


----------

